# 6 yr old always hungry



## hypnorm

It's driving me mad at least every 20 mins mum I'm hungry can I have something to eat... He just had a big Sunday roast almost the same amount as his dad! Plus pudding and. 40 mins later mum I'm hungry.
It's all the time and they he will whine if I say no.

He has a large bowl of cereal, and I try and give healthy stuff in his lunch box.

But he is tall for his age and very lean, and always active, he is having trouble concentrating at school to and is easily distracted.

Are your kids the same, just wonder if I should get him checked out.


----------



## austinsmom

My 6 yr old is the same! Eats more then I do, and has always been very tall for his age group.
I would watch out for other symptoms besides hunger though. If he's wetting the bed, or extremely thirsty, you may want him screened for diabetes. But it could be as simple as a hungry/growing boy.
I would also watch his weight, not every day, but once in awhile, get him on a scale. If he's losing weight, I would get him evaluated.
HTH :flower:


----------



## AimeeM

My son is exactly the same (8yo) to the point where it is ridiculous. He does get extra hungry when he has had a pinworm infection as they apparently cause kids to be very hungry.
He has a big appetite though anyway. I think I over fed him as a baby so his stomach is used to bigger amounts than he needs. Also he is naturally slim with a very fast metabolism so I think that doesn't help either!


----------



## hypnorm

It drives me mad especially the constant whining that goes with it!


----------



## Tilliepink

My 4 year old is exactly like this, drive me crazy. Not that long ago I couldn't get him to eat anything bc he wasn't hungry but for the last 6 month this is all I hear. And I know he's hungry bc he will eat whatever I give him, fruit, veg yogurt.. It isbvery annoying tho feels like all I do is fix snacks.


----------



## shellie

My son is always hungry too. I wonder if its a boy thing. xxx


----------



## RachA

My 4 year old is the same - he can eat and eat and eat and he's still hungry. He is constantly growing and is always on the go so i don't blame him


----------



## smelly07

My 6 year old daughter is the same..........ALWAYS asking for food.......saying she is hungry, asking for a snack.....when is it lunch time? when is it dinner time? etc........... she eats loads.......i'm not worried about it...just makes our shopping bill more expensive :haha:


----------



## tallybee

My daughter is like this, she's 5

Always hungry! I worried about how she'd cope with being at school all day not being able to blag snacks non-stop lol. She's OK though I just put crisps and fruit in her bag and lots of items in her lunch box :lol: She's slightly above average size for her age but definitely not overweight at all, she has a lot of energy and burns it all off!

I think unless there are other things worrying you, it's probably just a stage of high growth or something.

xx


----------



## Sgeethi012

It's not a abnormal thing just give him nutritious food and avoid sweets.


----------



## hypnorm

Tried that too and he is still hungry! oh well will see how he gets on.


----------



## katy1310

I remember my brother being like this - and he was always built exactly like Ewan, although maybe not quite so tall at 6! He still eats like a horse at 30, is really skinny and 6ft 4...I don't know where he puts it!

Once when we stayed at my granny's, I remember him having cereal, grapes and 6 slices of toast for breakfast and still being hungry :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My son is 7 and constantly hungry. How he is the size of a 5yr old I do not know. That boy has hollow legs!


----------

